#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Vietnam scooter in Cambodia.

## Hensen

I bought a 350 bucks scooter from an expat going home. Gave it to my g/f to use as a daily driver. However, shes worried about the Vietnam plates and says the police might pick on her.

Shes in Siem Reap. 

Is she right and /or can she get a set of Cambodian plates for a few bucks ??

Thanks for any info.

----------


## wasabi

Can't help you with the plate , but I did meet a Hungarian living in Cambodia who bought scooters from Vietnam, restored them and sold them on to Europe.

----------

